

Marc Andreessen discusses BitCoin on Freakonomics - mangeletti
http://freakonomics.com/2014/03/27/why-everybody-who-doesnt-hate-bitcoin-loves-it-a-new-freakonomics-radio-podcast/

======
techwatching
"ANDREESSEN: It’s a little bit like dogs watching TV. It’s like, it’s all very
interesting, but like whatever until another dog shows up on screen and then
the dog freaks out. Economists, like this stuff is all like, whatever,
technology, geek, nerds whatever and then “currency” is the flag. And so the
minute the word “currency” shows up, all the economists perk up because if
there’s one thing economists are all experts on it’s currency… And they look
at it and they say, “Oh my god, people are paying $600 for this thing, it’s
just a piece of fake digital currency, people have just lost their minds.” I
don’t think that they are looking at the underlying substance."

Golden --- if a bit dismissive.

Its natural for entrenched systems to resist change, but as MtGox has
demonstrated, the incumbents are not without their sources of value.

~~~
mangeletti
Very well put. I had almost the exact same feeling after listening to the
podcast.

Also worth nothing, I think I would have a different feeling about everything
related to BitCoin, had I taken the opportunity I had to purchase $1000 worth
of BTC at $1.75 :(

